# Cleaning Beeswax



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My daughter found me 5 pounds of beeswax for my lotions, potions and notions. :2thumb: 

My problem ... it looks like it has been sitting on the top shelf somewhere for a while. :gaah:

For the most part, my search has come up blank !!! :surrender:

What do you guys think ???


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

I assume you need to clean up the wax ?

If thats the case there are several articles out there with search. One is HERE.

Refine beeswax was the search term.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Is there stuff in it? If so melt it, most of the stuff in it should fall to the bottom. Then you can put most of it into a mold. Yes you'll lose some, but hay it was free. 
If its on the out side just rub it under cool water.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:thankyou:

Most of it looks to be on the outside but I'll know more when I give it a bath under the cool water.

Thanks again.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If its just on the outside, kerosene usually works but it might "flavor" the wax.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I was also given a big lump, but it had melted before and dirt was inside it. I melted it and ran the liquid through a paint strainer:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I was also given a big lump, but it had melted before and dirt was inside it. I melted it and ran the liquid through a paint strainer:


i have done that. I get wax from a local beekeeper usually 5lbs at a time. sometimes it is dirty so i simply melt a lb at a time and strain. but if the dirt is only on the outside i will just scrape with a hot knife or metal spatula and that works too.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The quickest and easiest way that I know of is to take a super fine muslin(tightest weave you can find) and make a drawstring bag out of it and put the amount of beeswax to be cleaned in it.. then in a big sauce pan put water and the bag in and bring to a simmer simmer till all the wax has melted and floated thru the bag(keep poking it down and kinda squeezing it without burning your fingers) the wax that comes thru the bag will be super clean and all the nasty stuff will be on the inside of the bag. This can be repeated if needed with finer and finer weave muslin. Oh and if it is for cosmetics and/or food wash all the sizing out of the muslin with boiling water and no soaps or laundry softener.


----------



## kjv1611 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Andi said:


> My daughter found me 5 pounds of beeswax for my lotions, potions and notions. :2thumb:
> 
> My problem ... it looks like it has been sitting on the top shelf somewhere for a while. :gaah:
> 
> ...


Newbie here so forgive my ignorance, but what, besides candles and firestarters, do you use the beeswax for?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Lip balm, salve, furniture wax, waterproofing of leather or baskets, soap and thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I was also given a big lump, but it had melted before and dirt was inside it. I melted it and ran the liquid through a paint strainer:


The paint strainer worked great. :wave:

Thanks again for all the tips and how to ... :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*Andi said:


> The paint strainer worked great


Glad it worked!!


----------

